# Restaurants in Ratoath?



## Will (29 Jun 2006)

Hi, just moved to Ratoath and was wondering if anyone could recommend anywhere to eat in the town or surrounding area?
Thanks


----------



## Butter (29 Jun 2006)

*Re: Restaurants in Ratoath??*

Hi Will,
Welcome to Ratoath!  As you may have realised we're a bit lacking in the restaurant department, although I believe that we may be getting new restaurants later in the year in the new Corballis shopping development.  Ashbourne has a few restaurants - there's Eatzen a Chinese which is very good, and an Indian restaurant opposite Tesco called the Jarna.  Also two italien restaurants - one opposite Tesco called Big Ciccaros and another on the old main street called la Bucca. I haven't eaten in Ryans pub in Ratoath itself, but have been told that they do good steaks.  There's Mulan a Chinese restaurant on the main street in Ratoath and there is a restaurant above the Auld Stand pub, but am not sure if that is open at the moment.  There is a lot of development going on in the village at the moment so I'm very hopeful that things will improve as regards eating out.


----------



## gauloise (29 Jun 2006)

*Re: Restaurants in Ratoath??*

Caldwells in Dunboyne is lovely though a little pricey I think but a lovely menu , decent wines..little in the way of atmosphere though! Dunboyne Castle has also just opened and is lovely..similar price range to Caldwells though menu not as creative. There is also a good Indian reastaurant, the chef used to work in the Eastern Tandoori in Dublin and we've had nothing but great meals here!


----------



## LIVERLIPS (30 Jun 2006)

Hi Will, i live in Ashbourne and i could highly recommend Eat Zen for a really nice chinese, out of the 2 italians i would go for La Bucca as Big Ciceros tend to rush you. Also the Loft restaurant in the Ashbourne House Hotel is lovely they do a set menu for 2 with a bottle of zine for 70euro service is good and nice menu.  Ratoath is getting a La Bucca in the new area.

Ashbourne House Hotel bar usually have live music at the weekend in the front bar.


----------



## bb12 (30 Jun 2006)

Actually, I'd be a bit wary about eating in the pubs in Ratoath. Was in one with my brother one Sunday afternoon.  One of the barman came into the gents when my brother was in there, had a tea towel thrown over his shoulder, did his business, walked out without washing his hands and then preceeded to wipe tables down where people were eating their dinners...I was about to order a nice roast beef dinner but it turned me right off and we left.


----------



## car (3 Jul 2006)

Try "The Snailbox" 2-3 miles past ashbourne on the left on the way out.


----------



## Megan (5 Jul 2006)

You should try The Sibin, in Dunshaughlin. Had meal there last night. Cost €70.00 for three courses for 4 Adults plus one 7 Up and a bottle of beer. Service very good. Very good food at a very good price. I was just passing through. Left a very happy camper.


----------



## Ciaran (5 Jul 2006)

Ryans' pub do a great steak.


----------



## Will (6 Jul 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replys.  I tried out the '3' pubs over the weekend and was delighted to find that The Auld Stand serves draught Miller   Think this will have be become my new local.  And after hearing so much about Ryan's steaks myself and a friend ate there on Friday night... Good God they're fantastic steaks!!!!  I've never seen a bigger fillet steak served in a restaurant, and was never so impressed with the size of a steak before until I saw someone ordering the sirloin (drool).  Asked Helen (owner) to call an ambulance in advance when the fillet arrived in front of me (purely in case it invoked a heart attack).  Perfectly cooked and excellent value for money.


----------



## 26cb (19 Jul 2007)

And La Bucca has just opened a branch in the Corballis development just beyond Ryans


----------



## 26cb (19 Jul 2007)

Ate there on Sunday.....reasonably priced good quality great service...


----------



## 26cb (19 Jul 2007)

Ate there once and it was dreadful....bad food/bad service....but to be fair that was a couple of years ago


----------



## car (19 Jul 2007)

Ate in the new marriot in ashbourne last weekend to give it a go.   Surroundings very sterile and VERY bright although when i asked I was told the dimmer was broke and it was either all or no light. 
Food was quite nice from a small but very select menu, and different to most menus in the area (inc. la bucca, ciceros, ryans) but found it a bit overpriced.   2 pple. starters, mains, 1 dessert, coffees, 1 btl wine. just under 140e.   
All veg and sides are 3e a serving but dissappointed to see none come with the mains which I hate seeing so you have to order a side.  
Will say the pavlova that came out was delish at 8e and was at least a 2 person serving, but that may have been because there was only 3 couples there during the 2 or so hours we were there.  

Probably worth a try if youre looking for something different in the area but once may be enough for you to not want to be twice bitten.  La Bucca still tops in the area, must try the new ratoath one.


----------



## messedaround (20 Jul 2007)

Ryans without a doubt do the best and biggest steak ive EVER had , i tend to drag everyone i know there , never able for the tbone or sirloin but the surf and turf is just amazing , batter on the scampi and onion rings is best ive ever tasted ,snailbox is gorgeous aswell and unlike ryans has to be reserved ,gets really busy


----------



## polly2000 (20 Jul 2007)

I agree, Ryans are renowned for their steaks. Menu is very simple but if you like your steak then this is the one!


----------



## squeezy151 (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: council estates in Ratoath*

Hi i have applied for a transfer from Navan to Ratoath, and was wondering could anyone tell me the names of council estates in Ratoath. Also if anyone can recommend schools?? thank you


----------



## JTM36 (13 Aug 2009)

New indian restaurant in ashbourne, anyone been there yet?


----------

